# We are not food. We are your friend!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys just woke up and did some bonding time.

Sebastian waves a good morning to you all (or night to some) and have a happy breakfast! (or sleep lol)










Claire says, i'm calling the cops and report you for trying to eat me!


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Those are HUGE hermit crabs! I thought the one sold in the market today is the biggest I've ever seen since it's as big as my hand with the shell. And boom! I saw your post! They are beautiful! I remembered that I had small ones when I was a kid and cried on every one that came out of their shell and died. I had to bury them with a cross made out of sticks. Hahaha...


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha! Yeah i pretty much had that emo childhood animal lover wanna be days plus the funeral hahaha!

My mom used to be mean. When i was a kid, she didn't told me (or maybe she didn't knew?! Lol) that land hermits needs to be on land. I ended up keeping them underwater with some table salt. Result? Dead in the morning lol


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Never seen hermies that are so big!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

ceopet said:


> Never seen hermies that are so big!


Don't worry. In 12 other forums i posted this in yesterday, you're not the only one lol


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> Haha! Yeah i pretty much had that emo childhood animal lover wanna be days plus the funeral hahaha!
> 
> My mom used to be mean. When i was a kid, she didn't told me (or maybe she didn't knew?! Lol) that land hermits needs to be on land. I ended up keeping them underwater with some table salt. Result? Dead in the morning lol


Wow, I didn't know they could even get that big!!!

When I was maybe 5 or 6, I tied a string around the shell of one of my hermies and dragged her up and down the street because I wanted to take her for a walk... And then I got distracted and forgot about her in the driveway for several hours... She survived, but she never let me see her out of her shell after that.

And then I did what you did with my other one and left it in water overnight. I didn't have a great track record with animals when I was little. :|


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

abbys said:


> Wow, I didn't know they could even get that big!!!
> 
> When I was maybe 5 or 6, I tied a string around the shell of one of my hermies and dragged her up and down the street because I wanted to take her for a walk... And then I got distracted and forgot about her in the driveway for several hours... She survived, but she never let me see her out of her shell after that.
> 
> And then I did what you did with my other one and left it in water overnight. I didn't have a great track record with animals when I was little. :|


I know right. Unless the online info was on back then or you have pretty knowledgeable parents then most likely pets are dead lol.. can't even count how many animals i have killed unintentionally in my childhood haha


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

How old are they?? It is so neat to see them so big and healthy! It is something that I can share with people at work!!!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

12. They're only 3 weeks old apart haha


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! I also had no idea they got so big!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

They even get to be bigger than these. Hopefully i'm still alive or they're still alive for me to see that haha


----------

